# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Edit Query Help

## OZIKING

Dear All:
I want to run a query on the remote SQL server via SQL Management Studio where I want to view the data in the table and modify the entries.
I can do it by using edit top 200 rows option but I want to know how I will do it directly via Query so that it shows me the contents of the entire table where I can modify the records

I want to view and edit the attendance of all staff in the table called ATTN

Thanks

----------

